# Divorce lawyer, Caldas



## oliveirinha (May 20, 2014)

Hi,
I've been reading an old thread from 2011 about a divorce lawyer in Caldas da Rainha: Rafael Crespo da Fonseca.

Can anyone tell me if he is still in Caldas and are the contact details still current?

Thanks in advance


----------



## oliveirinha (May 20, 2014)

Perhaps any other english speaking lawyer in that area???


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

oliveirinha said:


> Hi,
> I've been reading an old thread from 2011 about a divorce lawyer in Caldas da Rainha: Rafael Crespo da Fonseca.
> 
> Can anyone tell me if he is still in Caldas and are the contact details still current?


....This guy?? https://pt.linkedin.com/pub/rafael-crespo-da-fonseca/5/90b/409
Untitled Document
but if he will be the right guy for your job??


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

here 's a list of advogados : Advogados em Caldas da Rainha - Números de Telefone, Moradas, Códigos Postais, Informação Útil - MisterWhat
suppose most of them will speak at least english


----------

